# Hyperlinks in Excel Userforms



## PE1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi, 

I have rather a troublesome problem, which has been bugging me and I was wondering if anyone could help. I have created a search tool in excel using a userform, it uses comboboxes in which criteria are entered and then the results are populated into a seperate listbox. The problem is that the results aer all hyperlinked to external documents and i would like to add the functionality of being able to follow this hyperklinks from the userform but I cannot work it out for the life of me!! Please could someone help me before I tear the rest of my hair out. Seriously, I would be hugely grateful for any help that could be provided. 
Thanks PE


----------

